# how to remove furling head/genoa sail



## mbaillie (Mar 13, 2013)

I have a head sail/ genoa that I want to bring in for repair but am unsure how to remove from the furlex roller furling. does anyone know how to remove the sail?


----------



## chris_gee (May 31, 2006)

Just unclip it from the furler drum, let the halyard go and pull it down by hand.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

This should go without saying, but just in case. You have to unfurl the sail first, then as chris g says. Best to do so in very light wind, so the boat doesnt' try to sail off the dock/mooring, while you're doing it. I also prefer to leave the sheets attached until she is fully down on the deck. If you have enough room to pull the sail down, without unclipping it from the bottom first, that also helps keep it on deck.


----------



## TQA (Apr 4, 2009)

Always have at least one line which is secured attached to sail until it is fully bagged.

Have a sail tie handy to tie sail to life line while you untie the halyard.

Tie halyard to pulpit BEFORE you attend to sail. 

Having a second person around to help you flake the sail is good and almost essential if there is any wind.


----------



## svHyLyte (Nov 13, 2008)

Depending upon the size of the boat, a trick that can make your life a bit easier is to ease the sail out a few feet, remove one of the sheets (not both) and begin rolling the sail into itself toward the foil. a couple of rolls at a time as you ease more of the sail out. Done right, you'll end up with the sail completely rolled into itself with only the tape in the slot on the foil. Then release the tack and have a helper free the halyard. The sail will drop as you drag the bottom of the roll aft between the mast and the shrouds. With that you'll end up with the rolled sail on deck. You can then release the halyard, add a few ties along the length of the sail and accordion fold the sail over on itself starting at the bottom and bag the thing. I used to do this with the sails on our Cal 2-29 when we owned that boat and it seemed to make life easier.

FWIW...


----------



## EvelynL (Dec 17, 2012)

Does --- anyone at all HAVE A LINK TO A VIDEO showing the process from A - Z?? I have a Selden Roller Furler on a 44' boat-- and I'd like to get it correct the 1st TIME without hurting, maaming or damaging a friend or the BOAT!! .


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

EvelynL said:


> Does --- anyone at all HAVE A LINK TO A VIDEO showing the process from A - Z?? I have a Selden Roller Furler on a 44' boat-- and I'd like to get it correct the 1st TIME without hurting, maaming or damaging a friend or the BOAT!! .


Don't fret so much. As long as the wind is calm, just give it a try. No one will get hurt, it's just awkward until you get the hang of it. The worst outcome is you have a poorly folded sail that is twice as big as it should be. You can always refold a sail on shore. Then you'll have a better idea how to improve your process next time.


----------



## celenoglu (Dec 13, 2008)

If there is more wind than expected, it is better to moor or anchor and lower the sail. This keeps the sail on the boat.


----------



## Don Monro (Apr 15, 2017)

TQA said:


> Always have at least one line which is secured attached to sail until it is fully bagged.
> 
> Have a sail tie handy to tie sail to life line while you untie the halyard.
> 
> ...


Have just come back from trying to get foresail of Furlex system on Catalina 27. With halyard fully loose will not pull down, seems to be stuck at the top. There is an elastic string in a groove running from the bottom to the guide point, this broke when we pulled it. Any idea what it does ?


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Don, do you mean part of the bolt rope that goes inside the furler came out? Get a pair of binoculars and look at the mast head to see if your halyard is wrapped. If not, you may have cases splitting and need to go aloft to tighten down. 

Did it lower at all? If so, try to work back and forth, up and down.


----------



## theghostjesus (Jul 21, 2017)

Minnewaska said:


> Don't fret so much. As long as the wind is calm, just give it a try. No one will get hurt, it's just awkward until you get the hang of it. The worst outcome is you have a poorly folded sail that is twice as big as it should be. You can always refold a sail on shore. Then you'll have a better idea how to improve your process next time.


I'm having the marina demast for me. Do I need to take the furler down or leave it to them?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

theghostjesus said:


> I'm having the marina demast for me. Do I need to take the furler down or leave it to them?....


Typically, the furler becomes a part of your forestay and is removed along with the rest of the rigging, when your mast is unstepped. If unclear, however, I would ask. Misunderstandings with boat yards never end well.


----------



## roverhi (Dec 19, 2013)

The sail should be off the furler. Depending on the yard's crane, may get grease all over the sail. The furler doesn't need to come off unless you can't get the sail off. Be very careful of the furler as you can kink the furler extrusion which may need you'll have to replace a section or two.


----------

